# Sig sauer p2022



## ageofease08 (Sep 15, 2009)

I recently purchased my first handgun and am looking for some accessories for it. It came with a clip and a laser, I want to get some Grips, Concealed Holsters, mag loaders, etc. I would appreciate any help with this.

God bless America:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

If you haven't already done so, please take a few minutes to familiarize yourself with the Forum Guidelines

The gun came with a magazine, not a clip. There is a big difference between the two even though the media and movies seem to use the terms interchangeably.

For holsters, there are a million out there and like shoes, everyone has their favorites. I'll suggest Galco as they are a forum sponsor, I own their products, and they make a quality holster. Galco

For a mag loader, I like the UpLULA. UpLULA


----------



## rimler (Dec 22, 2009)

Galco are great holsters. You need to think about how do you wish to carry this firearm. Inside the waste band vs outside the waste band.

For IWB i like: http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/
For OWB I like: http://www.comp-tac.com/
or Galco orBlade Tech http://www.blade-tech.com/home.php


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

ageofease08 said:


> ...It came with a clip and a laser...


A paper clip?! :smt017

I guess if you were Macgyver... all you would need is the lazer and paper clip:mrgreen:


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

You will find you grip options VERY limited with ANY polymer framed handgun. Hogue does have a slip on available with or without finger grooves though.


----------



## Koop (Nov 13, 2009)

Check Blackhawk (Blackhawk.com) and click on closeout if you're interested in a leather IWB holster for the 2022.


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

Growler 67, Did you really feel the grips on your 2022 are that slippery you needed to add Houge slip on?
I 'm picking up ay 2022 tonight and hate to think I would have to resort to using the Houge to make a Sig comfortable to shoot. 
I used a Houge on my 1st gun, a used $100 Hi-point C-9. Talk about slippery plastic grips.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

group17 said:


> Growler 67, Did you really feel the grips on your 2022 are that slippery you needed to add Houge slip on?
> I 'm picking up ay 2022 tonight and hate to think I would have to resort to using the Houge to make a Sig comfortable to shoot.
> I used a Houge on my 1st gun, a used $100 Hi-point C-9. Talk about slippery plastic grips.


No I didn't think it was too slipery to operate out of the box. Not at all, I just have gotten very comfortable with the Hogue rubber grips that I added them to the SP as well. They just work for me and I wanted to be consistent. YMMV.


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

CDNN is a good source for mags, I think they even have a polymer holster for this.Check out their website


----------

